

A New Look for CodePlex - j_s
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/codeplex/archive/2012/04/30/new-codeplex-ui-released.aspx

======
j_s
Looks like the redesign promised for CodePlex has finally landed:
<http://www.codeplex.com/>

Shiny!

